# Will a Motive brake bleeder work for the Cruze?



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

It should as long as you order the right adapter with it. I used one on my trailbalzer, couldn't imagine doing it any other way


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it comes with the adapters, but what if there not the right ones? Can I buy others from Motive?


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes it will work, I used the "universal" fitment adapter with the J-bolts and chains. To make absolutely sure, pump up the bleeder with no fluid to 15psi and observe the gauge, if it stays at 15psi, you're good to go. The rubber gasket on the cover of the adapter seals pretty well with the perimeter of the fill cap opening.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I went ahead, and ordered the one specific for GM. If I have to buy the universal adapters I'll get them too.


----------

